# Scooter (appointment at ER already booked . . )



## GinjaNinja (Dec 27, 2010)

I think I might be mad. I have just spent my 46th birthday money on a scooter for my V to pull . . . I just wondered if anyone has experience of scootering with a V? She weighs about 23kg - which is roughly 1/2 of what me & the scooter weigh, so I don't expect her to be able to pull me without some kicking from me except on smooth surfaces - but have seen films of pointers and setters happily pulling scooters.. She loves going out with the bike - she prefers to be loose, but happy on a Walky dog. I am expecting her to come into season any minute now & I thought she would probably enjoy the scooter, as well as it giving her plenty of exercise at her own pace. So far I have bought an X-back harness (the type sled dogs use) and a special bungee for her to pull the scooter. I plan to use my cycling helmet & gloves - but might invest in some skateboard pads if necessary.

Apparently urban mushing is becoming pretty popular in California having come over from Scandinavia I think as a way to exercise the sled dogs when there is no snow.

Scooter should be here any day now . . . I think we should be a bit of a spectacle in Richmond Park (London). Love to hear from anyone with experience.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Man I'm going to have to see this!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Pictures, please ;D


----------



## GinjaNinja (Dec 27, 2010)

Well I just couldn't wait for my husband to have time to come with me, so I set off w/ the new scooter & Fettle to our park. First I had a go to see if I could actually still scooter (probably last did it when I was 4). Well it didn't seem too bad, so I thought I would hitch her up & see what happened . . .

I had my bike helmet & gloves on just in case!! I put the gang line (that a mushing word for a iine w/ a bungy cord in) onto the scooter & attached her to the front of the scooter. Then I told her to 'hike' (more mushing words - was hoping she had read the manual). Well whaddya know - Vizlas really are clever enough to read. She took off at a trot and mostly kept in front. I helped her w/ kicking a bit (the ground, not the dog). It was a huge amount of fun & I think she enjoyed it. Mind you - I was beginning to wish I had a couple of dogs to get up a bit more speed!!

So it wasn't nearly as mad as I had thought - but it was fun & it felt like quite a good bonding thing to do. But it also seems like a really excellent way to exercise her when she is in season. She has a big male friend coming to stay next week - so I might just hitch him up too.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Do you have a quick release button? ???


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Linescreamer said:


> Do you have a quick release button? ???


BAIL OUT! Lol!


----------



## GinjaNinja (Dec 27, 2010)

No quick release. I just put the brakes on & tell her 'easy'. In a couple of weeks I have her best friend coming to stay & he is a large entire male. I think I might up the anti & hitch them both up to the scooter!! You can put them in tandem (one behind the other), but I think I will go side by side - then you should put a link joining them together so they don't go opposite sides of a tree or a sign . . .

She's in season at the moment & it's a great way for her to get some exercise. I get some too as I have help quite a bit up hill (or when she is more interested in sniffing than pulling).

Apparently it's not wise to hitch up more than 2 dogs to a scooter - however, in my more Ben Hur moments I do think that 4 or 6 Vizslak would look pretty fine tearing around our park. Apparently Lord Rothschild had 4 zebra that he brought from Africa & he would have them pull his coach around his grounds. I believe they went pretty fast . . .


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Looks like fun. Apparently it can be done with a mountain bike as well. The lead can be tied to the handle bar or to the waist of the rider. I'll definitely check it out later once my V. matures.

http://www.dogpoweredscooter.com/

Thanks for posting this topic.


----------

